# Major Gauge Cluster Problem



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Okay. So I screwed up big time. On my tach and engine temp. I attempted to pull the needel off without pulling out that little metal rod. Well, that didn't work, and now those two gauges dont work. And for my fuel and speedo gauge, I didn't calibrate them right. I don't know for sure if my fuel is right or not, but it seems like it, but not to sure. And for my speedo, when I'm sitting still, it say's I'm going 15 MPH. Is there any way I can re-calibrate the speedo and fuel to make them right since I did it wrong to begin with? And what do I do about the tach and temp? Can I rip a cluster out of a car and replace the mechanism to make the needle move? Please, I need help bad. I'm desperate.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

YOU CAN RE-CALIBERATE THE NEEDLES, BUT YOU GOTTA BE REALLY CAREFUL!!!! COUNTER CLOCKWISE IT, UNTIL IT SEEMS LIKE IT DOESN'T WANT TO AND ITS A PITA TO PUT IT OUT BUT SURELY IT WILL COME OUT


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

just turn your speedo needle counterclockwise until you can let it go, and it will rest at 0. as for the other 2, sorry but your gonna have to buy a new tach and temp gauge. im sure if you wanted, you could hook up a aftermarket tach and temp gauge, you could prolly even cut holes where the existing ones are, and mount the aftermarket tach and temp gauges. its up to you, but with the aftermarket gauges, that would prolly be the least expensive way to go


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

actually you dont have to replace the tach or temp gauge needles. what you do is drill a tiny tiny needle sized hole in the back of the gauge in the dead center where the original needle would run through, then you take sewing pins and clip the tips off about a millimeter down the shaft of the needle, and then superglue the heads (with the millimeter of shaft attached to them) into the holes, this should recenter the needle inside of the gauge, the problem is thatwhen you pulled the needle off the pin sprung back and is sitting on the back wall of the gauge and jamming there now, by drilling the hole and supergluing the bit of needle into the back you are forcing the pin back into the center of the magnetic field used to move the needle. If you are doing the LED cluster modification, look at the tutorial, he has a link that explains how to fix the broken gauges if it happens to you.


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Look at what tutorial? What's his link?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

gimme a few mins, trying to find it now, if i cant find it nostrodomas has it bookmarked i think.


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Okay cool. Thanks much for your help Nissantuner.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here you go.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

yep there it is, =) thanks heath, i couldnt find it for the life of me 

gonna post both of these links in the tutorial section of the cosmetics forum, so others can benefit from this info as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh man, here's another one. I hope the tachometer works for you. 2 things to make note of: *1.* If you're ever gonna take out the needles, you can't just yank them straight out, First you must turn it clockwise 1 full turn, then you will start to pull as you CONTINUE turning the needle. *2.* Before you do any turning at all, you must mark the calibration point. he needle does not stop at '0', instead, you lift it over the needle rest and it will stop somewhere around 7 o'clock. Mark this point with a marker and this is the point you will calibrate it to.

If you pull out the shaft it is fixable unless it's the speedometer (b/c the speedometer needle has a spring underneath). Try to recalibrate the Fuel needle by getting a full tank and finding where it goes for 'F'. If it is too high or low, attempt to adjust the needle accordingly. 

I think I will have to add a needle writeup in my tech section and add a sticky to the forum.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

GA16DE. Are you positive about turning it *clockwise*? I'm almost positive your supposed to turn them counter-clockwise.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

counter clock wise is correct. just keep cranking them gently back to counter clockwise until they come to rest where they belong.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

oh man if only i wouldve seen that tutorial like four months ago. i messed up my fuel gauge and tachometer. oh well live and learn


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

So how did you fix ur gauges g200sx???


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

You guys have been a major help, thank you so much. You guys saved me a good amount of $$. $$ that Im gonna need for my motor.. Now all i gotta do is try to fix it, but i gotta wait till i come back from Cancun. Senior Week Guys.... Hellz yea


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

went to the dealer unfortunately. funny thing about the fuel gauge was i wasn't even lifting the needle i was just turning it counter clockwise. then it didn't turn easily anymore and that's when it broke.

i don't know about other nissan dealerships but at the one i went to i tried to order a new speedometer ( i put my tach needle on the speedometer) and they said it was on back order. so i was SOL but then i discovered nissanforums

whatever you do don't mess up the SPEEDOMETER


----------

